

Chrome Market Share Growth Slows In August - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9211/business/chrome-market-share-growth-slows-in-august

======
ZeroGravitas
Surely this is just bad maths. Anything that's growing at a constant rate is
going to have its percentage growth fall as the growth becomes smaller
relative to the existing base.

1 percentage point growth in a month seems to be totally average for Chrome
(and I assume that the market as a whole is also growing).

